# Betta Drawing



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

This is very random, but while having nothing better to do over spring break, I've been drawing a lot. So here is a picture of my boy Kai. I have to color it in still but it's a start. Thought I'd share the drawing just for fun and will upload another photo once it's all colored.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Moved to Betta Art where it belongs ^_^

It's lovely! I adore the calligraphy you did too!


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oops sorry for putting it in the wrong section. Thank you  I will color it and then draw my two other boys, Jinx and Kumo.


----------



## bettamimi (Mar 31, 2016)

Lovely sketch


----------

